# Retrosound HeadUnits



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm thinking about installing a Retrosound Model 2 head unit in my 61 bug, but I would like some info on actual quality of the product. I have been told that they are made in china, which does not really bode well for quality, but maybe I am wrong. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.


----------

